# Very sick Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## Orfield (Sep 22, 2020)

I have 2 ND does. 3 days ago, they were allowed to munch on some fresh cut apple tree limbs, nothing too out of ordinary. They also had their normal ration of grains that afternoon. That night, they became ill. Slinging cud, lethargic, head pressing, not interested in food (mildly interested in hay) and teeth grinding. One seemed to be unable to lay down. We gave them power punch drench and also treated for bloat.. although I didnt feel like this was the issue, thought it may not hurt.  The next day the worse one was better, the better one was worse. Called vet; he said to give pepto to both. We have been doing this, along with probiotics and they are drinking Bounce Back. They will both eat a little bit of hay here & there, but it’s pretty much like they seem to get better and then they get bad again. Yesterday I thought we were good.. and last night one or both was slinging cud everywhere again. Basically, they spit cud and grind their teeth.  Any ideas? Fecals look normal.. no signs of anemia. We’ve had them 2 years and they have never been sick. Vet didn’t make a big deal about it, but this is lasting much longer than I feel it should. The only thing Im offering them to eat right now is hay, and they’re not eating much.


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 22, 2020)

@Baymule Any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 22, 2020)

Are you sure you know everything they ate?


----------



## Orfield (Sep 22, 2020)

So I loaded them up and took them to the vet. The only think vet noticed on general exam was that their lungs sounded pretty congested. No temps.. but she was leaning towards pneumonia. Gave an antibiotic+pain shot. I think the apple branches were a coincidence. Hoping this does the trick


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2020)

Misty13 said:


> @Baymule Any ideas on what this could be?


Not a clue. God on you for taking them to the vet. And you are in good hands with @rachels.haven 

Please let us know how they are doing. I hope they both pull out of this and get well.


----------



## messybun (Oct 5, 2020)

It was probably a coincidence for the apple branches, but in the future I wouldn’t feed them any because the can contain arsenic. It’s not like my goats haven’t gotten out to eat toxic branches before and were fine, but as a general I don’t feed them.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 5, 2020)

OP never came back! How will we know if their goats are ok?!


----------



## WeegMisty (Oct 5, 2020)

@orfeild How are your goats doing?


----------



## Orfield (Oct 5, 2020)

They are fantastic! Thankfully, the day after the antibiotics they were acting normal again. Thanks for checking on them!!


----------

